# Armstrong is an egotistical jerk



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

http://www.velonews.com/article/97144/armstrong-s-tweet-turns-out-more-than-1000-riders-for-a


----------



## bljacobs (Feb 2, 2009)

*Pretty Cool actually*

I think that this is pretty cool thing to do.... What other sports superstar is this accessible?

Not sure what motivates all the hate.. but you should probably move on to something else.


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

Don´t you think that was ironic from RkFast??


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Ragging on LA for this is seriously lame.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I thought that was pretty cool.


Yeppers.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah...it was sarcasm (not irony). 

For all his faults, many of them from the TdF disproved, this is downright awesome.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

RkFast said:


> Yeah...it was sarcasm (not irony).
> 
> For all his faults, many of them from the TdF disproved, this is downright awesome.


I had hoped this was sarcasm but just to avoid further issues in the future you may want to put a  or maybe a  or even a  but definitely not a . I think it is pretty cool to have someone able to go out and ride with him on the spur of the moment.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm always torn with how I feel about Armstrong, but it's definitely this kind of stuff that makes me like him. Or at least feel awed. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very cool....making himself availible to fans and putting himself at risk riding with people that have never ridden in a group........


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

awsome guy ... in a class all by himself

7 tour wins w/ a 3rd place after a big lay off...........that can has earn the right to be an egotistical jerk 

still like.....

what's AC's excuse


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

RkFast said:


> Yeah...it was sarcasm (not irony).
> 
> For all his faults, many of them from the TdF disproved, this is downright awesome.



Sorry that´s what I meant


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

RkFast said:


> http://www.velonews.com/article/97144/armstrong-s-tweet-turns-out-more-than-1000-riders-for-a


Don't be such a hater.

In the next 365 days, Lance will accomplish more than most will in one lifetime.

fc


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Just what this forum needs. Another Lance hating thread.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

francois said:


> Don't be such a hater.
> 
> In the next 365 days, Lance will accomplish more than most will in one lifetime.
> 
> fc


And many people who can pull off that level of things are egotistical jerks. It goes along with the alpha personality. I'd ride along side him anytime.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Top shelf guy, racer and yes he will be ready for the 2010 tour as he used the 2009 tour as a guide after being absent so he'll know what it takes next time around believe you me. :thumbsup:


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm always awe struck by this guy, and what he does. This is way too cool. I'd love to ride alongside him....

Tim


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*+1 - Very cool*

LA has certainly learned how to use new media to promote himself, his cause (Livestrong), and the sport. He is not my favorite rider but the hate i snot deserved.

I agree 100% that it is very rare for an international star in any other sport to be this accessible. Very cool.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

francois said:


> Don't be such a hater.
> 
> In the next 365 days, Lance will accomplish more than most will in one lifetime.
> 
> fc


True that.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*ditto*



Dave Hickey said:


> very cool....making himself availible to fans and putting himself at risk riding with people that have never ridden in a group........


As I read the article I thought along the same lines. Making himself accessible to the hacks and pogues is way cool, if not a bit risky. He seems to be enjoying it as well. I've seen a different side of LA this year in his return. Despite the ego and his faults, this calling out the masses to ride in Dublin is a neat thing to do.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Celebrity giving:

http://www.looktothestars.org/


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That is such a cool gesture, something that you don't see everyday. I like Lance more and more every day.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

RkFast said:


> http://www.velonews.com/article/97144/armstrong-s-tweet-turns-out-more-than-1000-riders-for-a



maybe someone else here is the jerk... seems like a lot of people were appreciative. if you were in a shop and a pro offered to go on a mellow group ride would you go? why not? LA has been taken to task for being unavailable to fans and now hes making an effort. i think you need to be less judgmental.


----------



## jkscherff (Aug 25, 2009)

thought it was pretty cool.. not too many TOP LEVEL anything that invite a huge group to just come and participate.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

loudog said:


> maybe someone else here is the jerk... seems like a lot of people were appreciative. if you were in a shop and a pro offered to go on a mellow group ride would you go? why not? LA has been taken to task for being unavailable to fans and now hes making an effort. i think you need to be less judgmental.


Try reading the thread.

This is more a rock band thing to do. Lance is extremely media savvy.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

La's use of twitter to communicate to his fans is remarkable in its effectiveness- bet this created a frenzy that will last for months in the Dublin cycle community- well done LA!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Your point being? I learned a long time ago that you can be an egotistical jerk and have people love you as long as you're a cool egotistical jerk. Don't ask me how I learned that. I used to ambivalent about Lance. Now I stalk him.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im shocked that so many people still arent getting that the title of the thread I posted was SARCASTIC and a poke at the idgits who got on Lance so hard after the TdF for so much petty stuff.

Ill write it slowly...

I

THINK

THIS

GESTURE

BY LA

IS

FLIPPING

AWESOME!

Got it? Hope so. Sun's up....time to ride!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If you use irony, don't expect the whole world to get it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Smilies are your friends- deploy them as necessary.

:crazy: 

Except for that one, that one is annoying.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

He definitely has this cool side to his persona. Riding mountain bike races, running marathons, riding with the peeps. There really is not hardly any superstar (of his stature) that does this stuff. I always said if I was Kobe Bryant, I would get a kick out of just driving around showing up at pick up games. Or Tiger showing up at the muni' and asking if they can get him in a foursome.
One small criticism- if he has time to do _this_ stuff, then cant he join his buddy George at greenville for nationals? People would love it. Its another (easy) big stage to promote Livestrong. He doesnt even have to race all out. Maybe just do the TT. Oh well.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I get your sarcasm... that was pretty cool of Lance. Riding with great riders is a pretty cool experience. I rode with a guy who is a pro mountain bike rider last night and it was both awesome and humbling watching him launch up a long steep climb.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> One small criticism- if he has time to do _this_ stuff, then cant he join his buddy George at greenville for nationals? People would love it. Its another (easy) big stage to promote Livestrong. He doesnt even have to race all out. Maybe just do the TT. Oh well.


Well yes and no. Everyone expects LA to show up at a bike race and the race will get 3 lines in the paper or news. He sends out a twitter message and closes roads and every media out let will be there in the area. He is a rolling billboard for Livestrong when he rides.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

RkFast is an egotistical jerk.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> putting himself at risk riding with people that have never ridden in a group........


 Yeah, I don't think I'd have ridden in that group.  



> Riding with great riders is a pretty cool experience.


For sure. I very briefly (a few miles) road with Gerolsteiner/Levi. I asked if I could tag along, and Levi said sure. For a newb cyclist like me, it was a blast.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

LA might well be an egotistical jerk, but this isn't very good evidence of it.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

RkFast said:


> http://www.velonews.com/article/97144/armstrong-s-tweet-turns-out-more-than-1000-riders-for-a



what a dumb post. are you angry because you werent there riding with him? come on now, this was a fantastic idea, he is far from egotistical in my books. he didnt have to do that, but he did.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

RkFast said:


> Yeah...it was sarcasm (not irony).
> 
> For all his faults, many of them from the TdF disproved, this is downright awesome.


Why don't you just admit that the op was your true feeling...just admit it!

Thanks for posting. Wouldn't that be wild? Maybe he'll come to Franklin, IN. I'd better start checking Twitter.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

clipz said:


> what a dumb post. are you angry because you werent there riding with him? come on now, this was a fantastic idea, he is far from egotistical in my books. he didnt have to do that, but he did.


I think he is angry because you didn't read the rest of the thread


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Try reading the thread.
> 
> This is more a rock band thing to do. Lance is extremely media savvy.


Don't worry, this thread just caught a lot of newbs to the Interweb, even francois noobed-up


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

jkscherff said:


> thought it was pretty cool.. not too many TOP LEVEL anything that invite a huge group to just come and participate.


The luxury of location.

We have had a place for decades and decades in Paris [Boulogne], called the Hippodrome de Longchamp. During the mid-week loads of teams. Winter season you'd see many pros and top ranked amateurs doing laps together. Nice atmosphere. The best rides are in a head wind on the back flat and a tale wind up the front side. We have a line painted at the peak for sprints. When you're not in a mood to be out on the road - you go to Longchamp. You'll be tucked in a group of 30-150, hold a conversation at 40 clicks and feel great after 2 hours. All ages and abilities. I lived in the 16th, right next to the Bois. For me it was the absolute dream in rain, cold, hot or shine.

You had Fignon, Prost, and Cadiou always there in the 80's and 90's. Roch and the clover gangs, ACBB's home base to the likes of Boyer and the anybodies who were up and coming as visitors of Paris ...pros or amateurs it was a must place to ride. It's public.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

EverydayRide said:


> The luxury of location.
> 
> We have had a place for decades and decades in Paris [Boulogne], called the Hippodrome de Longchamp. During the mid-week loads of teams. Winter season you'd see many pros and top ranked amateurs doing laps together. Nice atmosphere. The best rides are in a head wind on the back flat and a tale wind up the front side. We have a line painted at the peak for sprints. When you're not in a mood to be out on the road - you go to Longchamp. You'll be tucked in a group of 30-150, hold a conversation at 40 clicks and feel great after 2 hours. All ages and abilities. I lived in the 16th, right next to the Bois. For me it was the absolute dream in rain, cold, hot or shine.
> 
> You had Fignon, Prost, and Cadiou always there in the 80's and 90's. Roch and the clover gangs, ACBB's home base to the likes of Boyer and the anybodies who were up and coming as visitors of Paris ...pros or amateurs it was a must place to ride. It's public.


That sounds absolutely awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Somebody always has to bring a batch of hate to the party.....just like the person who always brings that stupid jello mold with canned fruit floating in it.
Just bring a batch of deviled eggs next time, will ya, Rkfast??


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

the mayor said:


> Just bring a batch of deviled eggs next time, will ya, Rkfast??


Another post showing the author clearly has not read the thread. This is how an "old-age death panels" rumor turns into perceived reality.

JSR


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

JSR said:


> This is how an "old-age death panels" rumor turns into perceived reality.
> 
> JSR


Huh?? I thought they were real...


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

snosaw said:


> Awesome!


It's really a great correlation between the most modern day technology [twittering] and a void that cyber space never gaped to personally connect an individual.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

JSR said:


> Another post showing the author clearly has not read the thread. This is how an "old-age death panels" rumor turns into perceived reality.
> 
> JSR


I went in front of one of those panels last week. It was not pretty...


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I went in front of one of those panels last week. It was not pretty...


They exhibited jars, like clear glass and lid covered ones with odd floating shaped in each one?

This is troublesome.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lancemania. If he _was_ a rock star lots of folks here would be throwing their knickers at him.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I thought that was pretty cool.


Yes, cool!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I certainly _was_ a huge ego stroke. Not saying, just saying.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Dr Ford said:


> Interesting that he did that 2 days after he couldn't be bothered to ride even 1 time up St. Patrick's Hill for the thousands of people who had stood in the rain for hours waiting to see him.


Was he officially suppossed to be there and did not show? 

If not, you have no case.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

So I guess Lance is only out to please the crowd when it is the LA show instead of the ToI. Interesting...


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Was he officially suppossed to be there and did not show?
> 
> If not, you have no case.





It was the final leg of the Tour of Ireland. There was a blistering rain storm and half the riders that weren't in contention pulled out of the race .... most likely to avoid injury.

The Lance haters love to make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------

